# buffedCast Episode 201: Postet Eure Fragen und Kommentare zu WoW, Runes of Magic und Co.



## Launethil (12. Juli 2010)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag!

Um den gemütlichen Zocker-Stammtisch mehr auf Eure Bedürfnisse zuschneiden, gibt's ab sofort jede Woche einen Foren-Thread zum kommenden Podcast. Dort sammeln wir bis Dienstags um 14 Uhr Eure Fragen und Kommentare zu aktuellen MMO-Themen. Das buffed-Team sucht sich die interessantesten Beiträge heraus und versucht möglichst viele davon zu beantworten und zu diskutieren. Postet in diesem Beitrag Eure Fragen und Kommentare, die in der 201. Episode des Podcasts vorgelesen werden sollen.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebes Buffedteam

Ich habe da einmal die Frage, wie ihr zur WoW Sucht steht. Macht ihr gesetzt Pausen oder achtet ihr auf mehr oder weniger geringe Spielzeiten?

Gruß
Menschkrieger1995


----------



## pHt.Sven (12. Juli 2010)

ahoi buffler... da mir gerade der Kopf langsam aber sicher weggekocht wird vonner Sonne frag ich einfach mal: Wie kühlt ihr euch in der redaktion ab? Macht ihr ein 25-Mann raid auf die Ventilatoren oder raidet ihr den Eisverkäufer vor der Tür? 

MfG


----------



## Ultimo01 (12. Juli 2010)

2 Fragen:

1. Wie Ist das mit den Beta-Key Wellen? Kommen die 1x in der Woche?
2. Sind Die Weiblichen Worgen schon Mittlerweile ingame (Mit Haaren) ? Und haben die Emotes schon Sound?


----------



## Flocko (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo Buffed-Team. Wollte mal fragen in was für Abständen ihr plant Livestreams laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Neriael (12. Juli 2010)

Hey ich hätte damal ne frage zu cataclysm. und zwar werden die "alten" reittiere auch einen grafik push bekommen? wie z.B. die völker reittiere?


----------



## kingstan (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,
Ihr habt mal in einem Cast was über eine Buffed Iphone App erzählt. Gab's da letztendlich doch eine zu geringe Nachfrage oder kommt ihr(bzw. wohl ZAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) einfach zeitlich nicht dazu?
MfG Stan


----------



## d2wap (12. Juli 2010)

Gibt es Zeiten, in denen ihr euch selbst die WoW Kindersicherung aktivieren würdet, um euch von Spielen abzuhalten - um eben noch Zeit für andere Dinge zu haben?
Oder gar für euren Lebensgefährten?


Zweite Frage:
Wenn ihr für ein MMO ein Budget einfließen lasse dürftet - praktisch als private Spende an einen Entwickler - welches gerade in der Entwicklung stehende Spiel oder für welches geplante Spiel würdet ihr es investieren wollen
Ausgenommen sind Spiele die gerade in der Betaphase sind (Cataclysm, SW:ToR) oder bereits auf dem Markt sind.


und was für senseo pads verwendet ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telkir (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo, liebes buffed-Team.

Ich möchte Euch gerne ein paar Fragen stellen, weil ich gerne Fragen stelle, die gerne gestellt werden wollen.

1) Der Sommer ist da, der Sommer ist heiß, wer drück von Euch am meisten raus vom Schweiß?
2) WoW die Dritte, Cataclysm in der Hand, gibt es wieder so viele Farmquests im Land?
3) Epische Handlung oder was Kurzes für Laien, dominieren endlich ganze Quest-Reihen?
4) Die Wärme ist drückend und lädt zum Planschen ein, kann Unterwasserkampf wirklich spannend sein?
5) Nefarian und Ragnaros wollen nicht sterben, macht es Euch Spaß, die immer wieder zu beerben? 
6) Free-2-Play, HdRO wird im Herbst der König im Land, fragt mal wie FloZwo die neuen Infos fand!
7) Item-Shop hier, Item-Shop da, welche Boni geh'n gar nicht, was wird davon wahr?
8) buffed ohne Werbung, das find' ich famos, danke für Premium, das macht Euch ganz groß!

*HITZE*


----------



## Megaro (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo, ich würde gerne wissen ab welchem level man in der "alten (neuen) Welt" Fliegen kann?




PS: Was glaubt ihr wann kommen die nächsten BETA invites, oder werden überhaubt noch welche kommen?


----------



## Ramses_XX (12. Juli 2010)

wenn flo wieder da ist würd ich gern wissen, ob bekannt ist, welche nazghûl jetzt tatsächlich der kommandant von dol guldur is, hatte ja khamul vermutet (flo weiß bestimmt was gemeint is...)


----------



## Sìana_ (12. Juli 2010)

hallo,
was haltet ihr davon das blizzard mit der real id bzw. klarnamen für das wow forum doch noch einen rückzieher gemacht hat oder denkt ihr sie "verschieben" dieses thema erst mal nur und warten bis sich alles beruhigt hat, bzw erfreulich das die community doch noch einen einfluss darauf hat. und wie seid ihr mit euren klassen in der beta atm zurfrieden was die änderungen angeht, auch wenn die talentbäume noch überarbeitet werden bzw habt ihr dahingehend schon news?


----------



## Manikus (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo Liebes Buffed Team Ich habe gleich mehrere Fragen "hoffe das stört nicht"

erst mal wollte ich sagen das ich euch jetzt schon seid der ersten beta show von BC Verfolge und euch nach wie vor immer noch super finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frage 1: Wen ihr beta spiel habt ihr nicht manchmal das gefühl mhh der char is am beta ende wieder weg und ich muss alles noch mal machen aber habe die freude auf neue unbekannte quests nicht mehr

Frage 2: Habt ihr schon mehr infos über die mounts der worgen und goblins bzw könntet ihr die mal im beta video zeigen ??

und frage 3: der player den ihr im mom habt ist ganz ok nur stört mich eine sache wen man in sd schauen will hat man kein vollbild modus kann das noch geändert werden oder bleibt das für immer so ?


----------



## Alletuni (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo Buffed-Team,

SC2 steht vor der Tür, werdet ihr es auch reinlassen?

D.h. wird es da auch entsprechend ausfuehrliche Berichte und Videos von SC2 geben, oder bleibt der Schwerpunkt auf der Cata-Beta (Resourcenmangel an Mitarbeitern)?


----------



## Xenonalia (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
gibt es eigentlich schon Bilder vom Immersangwald/ Silbermond? Verändert sich dort überhaupt etwas?


----------



## Kolumbien (12. Juli 2010)

was haltet ihr davon das jetzt alle mmorpgs free to play werden. wow überlegt es sich star trek wird auch wahrscheinlich und hdro wir ab september free to play. ich bersönlich befürchte das die updates schlechter und seltener werden und das mann schlussendlich mehr geldausgeben muss um ganz oben mitzuspielen. Da zahl ich lieber 15 € pro monat.


----------



## Robin-John (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo Buffed 

Ich wollte mal Wissen nach dem Cata drausen ist und der Lich König tot ist ob Lordaeron wieder auf gebaut wierd oder mehr begehbar ist ?. Ist die Geißel vernichtet oder gibt es immer noch starke aktivitäten wie geht es überhaupt weiter mit der Lichking ära ?
Vorallem Intressiert mich wie viel das Fliegen in Azeroth kostet/gibt es überhaupt kosten?? 


MFG John =)


----------



## Darkneer (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo Buffed Team,

Wie viel Stunden pro Tag verbringt ich mit mmorpg's ? 
Eure Arbeit die ihr leistet ist toll, aber glaubt ihr nicht das ihr es mal bereuen werdet,so viele Jahre mit World of Warcraft oder anderen mmorpg's zu verbringen ?


----------



## Furlinger (12. Juli 2010)

hallo buffed team,
ich weiß ein paar fragen gabs sicherlich schon aber ich stelle sie trotzdem:

1. wie steht ihr zum thema WoW oder allgemein PC sucht?
2. wann macht ihr wieder einen beta live stream?
3. sollte wow für "viel" spieler teurer und für "low" spieler billiger werden, wie seht ihr das?
4. wie siehts mit beta key wellen zurzeit aus?

(5. 30° im schatten und bei euch? kleine scherzfrage!)

noch eins: ihr macht klasse arbeit weiter so!

mfg
furlinger


----------



## Sguba (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team,

Da ihr mal vor ein paar Monaten (glaube ich) eine Bildersammlung am Laufen hattet wie unsere "Zockerbereiche" aussehen würde ich euch gerne mal fragen ob ihr mal so eine Bildersammlung von euren "Zockerbereichen" und/oder eurem Arbeitsplatz (Schreibtisch in der Redaktion) machen könnte.

Desweiteren habe ich in einem Buffedcast glaube ich mal gehört das jemand von euch auf einem Laptop zockt. Da ich mich dafür interresiere welchen Laptop ich mir kaufen könnte um bei Frenden zu zocken wäre meine Frage: Könntet ihr mir mal ein paar Ratschläge geben was der Lapzop haben muss und wo mann solche lapzops (die uch einigermaßen gut aussehen) konfigurieren kann(ich bringe gerne meinen eigene "Note" mit ein).
Den Alienwware m11x mit Intel Core i7 finde ich sehr gut was haltet ihr von diesem laptop ( den guten i7,4gb ram und externes Laufwerk waren glab ich meine Sachen die ich hizugefügt habe). Ich will an den Laptop eine Maus, einen Bildschirm(Bildschirm nur Zuhause) und eine Tastatur anschließen.

Viele Grüße euer Sguba vom Server Thrall


----------



## -!His(siC)*NesS!- (12. Juli 2010)

Mich würde es mal interessieren ob es denn bereits bekannt ist wie die Verwandlung vom Menschen in einen Worgen vollzogen wird wenn der Char noch auf dem Mount sitzt?!
Man kennt es ja... an der Straße entlang reiten auf dem Weg zur nächsten Quest und plötzlich ist man infight, kommt aber noch davon ohne "runtergeschlagen" zu werden.
Wie verhält sich das also?! Macht es dann plötzlich "PUFF" und aus dem reitenden Mensch wird dann halt ein süßer Knufflworg der ängstlich auf seinem Mount vom roten Mob wegreitet?! }]

Greetz.


----------



## _Prophet_ (12. Juli 2010)

Meine Frage wäre wie schwer in Cataclysm an ein 310% Mount zu kommen ist.


----------



## Minischwenk (12. Juli 2010)

Naja ich habe ja keinen beta key und da wollte ich mal fragen was mit Winterquell ist? wurde dass schon verändert, bleibt dass gleich oder wird das entfernt, btw was spielt sich dort zurzeit auf den Betaservern ab da dies immer mein Liblingsquestgebiet allein wegen der Stimmung war, würde mich diese Frage besonders intressieren, da man dazu auch noch keine Bilder fand.
Und sind die anderen gebiete wie Ratchet oder das Schlingendorttal schon von den quest her ebenfalls so fertig wie die goblin/worgen Startgebiete? Da von quests von stufe 20-60 noch ncihts zu sehen war oder gibt es da nichts zu sehen oder kamt ihr einfach nich dazu was zu zeigen? würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.....
Edit: Und das wichtigste, werdet ihr im Verlauf der Beta Betakeys verlosen können btw wird dass noch möglich sein? (auch technisch)?^^


----------



## boonfish (12. Juli 2010)

Wäre schön wenn ihr den WoW Teil in eine Spoilerfreie und eine Spoilerbehaftete Hälfte aufteilen könntet. 
Also Gameplay, Spielmechaniken, Balancing etc sind natürlich keine Spoiler aber wenn man mit Gebiestsänderungen, Quests und Lore zugespammt wird werd ich mir den Cast nich anhören können. 
Deshalb nehmt bitte etwas Rücksicht.


----------



## Sturmtruppe (12. Juli 2010)

Liebes Buffed Team,


Mich würde mal interessieren ob jemand von euch Kinder hat oder Lebensgefährte etc...

Meine 2 Frage wäre meint ihr das es eine offene Beta geben wird?

Viele Grüße Bloodzone und Caverns vom Server Ysera


----------



## Eragonas (12. Juli 2010)

Heyho liebes buffed-team , 

Meine frage gleicht ein bisschen der von 2 anderen :
 Wisst ihr schon ob man den nun 310% fliegen kaufen/lernen kann -OHNE bereits ein 310% mount zu haben -?

MFG 

Eragonas


----------



## Ahrtus (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team

meine Frage ist, ob schon irgentwelche Informationen vorhanden sind, ob Blizzard in der nächsten Erwetierung Mounts in das Spiel einbringen will, die man wie das Himmelsstreitross, welches man kaufen kann auch an seine Twinks etc verschicken kann.

Wär cool wenn ihr dies beantworten könntet.

Liebe Grüße euer Ahrtus


----------



## Howjin15 (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team!

Ersteinmal ein Großes Lob von mir eure Cataclysm Beta Infos gefallen mir echt gut und halten mich am laufenden!

Hier meine Frage: Köntet Ihr vl mehr von dem TAPFEREN "Karl" zeigen? Vorallem würde ich gerne einmal dsa Goblin und Worgenstartgebiet zuende sehen (Also bitte bitte Teil 4 machen!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Dickes Lob an Björn und David fürs Kommentieren. Wieviele Halsbonbons sind bei euch scho draufgegangen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg Howjin15 

Edit meinte sie wolle nun instant Teil 5 vom Goblin gebiet sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## colll (12. Juli 2010)

2fragen hätte ich 

1frage ich weis wurdet ihr bestimmt schon oft gefragt aber welche musik hört ihr eig so wollte das schon immer wissen.

2frage was is euers lieblings bier oder habt ihr keins also mein favorit is veltins


----------



## Detela (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo Buffed-Team!=)
Ich wollte mal wissen was ihr euch so für Cata vornehmt?=)
Was sind eure Ziele/Plände (z Twink mässig), ich z werde erstmal 2 80(von4) auf 85 machen und dan werd ich aufejdenfall erstmal einen Zwerg Schamanen hochspieln um die neuen Gebiete näher zu erkunden etc. =)

Liebe Grüsele, Dennis S. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sadiaa (12. Juli 2010)

Wäre toll, wenn ihr rausbekommen könntet, ab wann, nach Cataclysm verkauf, man seinen High Level char zum Worgen/Goblin machen kann/darf.
MfG Sadía


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo Buffed.
Ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr auch Sonntags arbeitet oder an dem Tag drausen gammelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich wollte nich fragen ob ihr Karl T-shirts macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich kauf auch welche!!!


----------



## Endes (13. Juli 2010)

Ich würde gern wissen ob ihr etwas über Stargate, den Online-Spiel wisst?
Zu welchen Genre gehört es: Shoter, Rollen usw?
Wann kpmmt es Raus?
Gibt es Berufe?
Ist es Free to Play oder Abo?
Fals ihr noch anderes wisst würde ich das gern auch hören.

Was ist eigendlich mit dem Lego Online Spiel?

Gibt es in Cataclysm bei einen Städte Raid ein neues Reittier? Und muss man da jetzt noch die zwei neuen Bosse töten?


----------



## Elfenkrieger (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo



 Mich würde mal interessieren ob die Rassenfertigkeiten bei den alten Rassen in Cataclysm überarbeitet werden oder unverändert bleiben?


----------



## Chaosgamer117 (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo buffed Team,

Blizzard hat ja verlauten lassen, das sie das Angeln in WoW interaktiver, lustiger und unterhaltsamer gestalten wollen, mit neuen, angelbaren Items ect. Merkt man in der Beta schon was davon?

viele kühle Grüße
Euer Chaosgamer117


----------



## WoWdruide (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebes Buffedteam
Meine Frage'n' an Euch

1.Auf welchem Server werdet ihr die Goblin-Gilde eröffnen ? 
2.Werdet Ihr mit Cata euren Main erst auf 85 leveln oder gleich nen Goblin oder Worgen machen ?
3.Wie sieht es mit dem Beruf archäologie in der Beta aus ? 
4.Was habt ihr für Berufe mit Euren Mainchars?


MFG


----------



## Subotai2 (13. Juli 2010)

Frage hat sich bei mir seit Cast Nr. 199 nicht geändert, deshalb kopier ich sie aus dem damaligen Thread einfach nochmal hier rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hätte da eine Frage speziell an Simon (falls er im Cast ist).
Warum wiederholst du vieles was deine Kollegen im Cast sagen? 
Ich fühl mich dann immer an einen Papagei erinnert der alles wiederholt was gesagt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und bitte werte das nicht als Angriff gegen deine Person, eher als konstruktive Kritik da in Zukunft etwas besser drauf zu achten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Generell find ich, dass du ne Bereicherung fürs Team bist und mit deiner Art und deinem Humor sowohl den Cast als auch die BuffedShow sehr gut ergänzt.
Deshalb nochmals meine Bitte: Werte meine Frage nicht als Angriff gegen dich sondern als konstruktive Kritik für zukünftige Casts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ma-Gue (13. Juli 2010)

wenn man wow neu installieren muss, installiert man ja erst classic und dann wird das meiste von cataclysm verändert.
könnte cataclysm auch als eine install raus komm wo man classic nicht vor installieren muss?

grüße ans buff team


----------



## knochenhand (13. Juli 2010)

wie ist eure meinung zur real id?

mfg


----------



## Martok352 (13. Juli 2010)

Wie wird Blizzard den Zugang von den neuen Cata Gebieten für "Nicht-Cata-Spieler" absperren...
Für die die es spielen is des doch doof, wenn man da durch eine Ladezone nach der anderen fliegen muss...


----------



## Davido (13. Juli 2010)

1. Ändern sich die Rassenfertigkeiten der alten Völker?
2. Wie wird der neue Login-Screen aussehen?


----------



## Steve Coal (13. Juli 2010)

Steve an Buffed Team

Meiene Frage dreht sich um Karl, Björns und Davids Beta-Goblin. 
Er ist bei der Buffed Community sehr beliebt und hätte durchaus Chancen zum Beta-Maskottchen.
Gibts ne Chance dass Ihr euch durchringen könntet auch nach der Beta Karl eine Zukunft zu geben, so als Buffed-Char.
Ich denke die Goblins geben genug her, dass man ab und zu über ihn und sein weiteres "Leben" berichten kann. 
Alles natürlich mit einem zwinkernden Auge versteht sich.
Aber irgendwie ist der Goblin halt cool und ich denke da könnte durchaus was lustiges draus werden.

Ausserdem würde mich interessieren, wie ihr diese doch noch massiven Veränderungen in der Beta einschätzt.
Ich dachte immer Beta wäre dann schon relativ nahe an dem Endgültigen Produkt und es wäre quasi nur noch der Feinschliff nötig und
es müssten halt ein par Sachen unter "realen" Bedingungen getestet werden.
Aber wenn man sich so massive Änderungen, wie beispielsweise den kompletten Umwurf der Talentbäume anschaut,
dann ist das doch etwas anderes. Lässt Blizzard die Spielere einfach früher in die Beta, oder gabs so massive Änderungen auch schon in früheren 
Betas?

SG Steve


----------



## Ruffi96 (13. Juli 2010)

Hiho liebes Buffedteam

Wie seit ihr alle zu eurem Beruf gekommen aslo wie z.bsp. bei Björn Kameramann oder solche Späße x'D

mfg Ruffi


----------



## nambli (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebes Buffedteam,

plant Ihr in eventuell Zukunft eine App für das Iphone/Ipodtouch oder das Ipad zu erstellen?
Fänd ich echt super, hab jedoch keine ahnung wie aufwändig das ist es zu realisieren ^^

Gruß Nambli


----------



## Marrow (13. Juli 2010)

Wie hoch ist die prozentuale Chance einen Beta-Key für WOW: Cata zu bekommen in einer "Welle"?


----------



## Akanor (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo buffed-Team,

Wie esst ihr euer allmorgendliches Frühstücksei?


----------

